# ATI Folding HOT HOT



## mmaakk (Mar 7, 2009)

I've been testing the LIMITS of an ATI HD3850.

The card is folding smooth...

5+ months folding 24/7 without a single issue. 

----------------------------------------------------------------
[07:24:55] + Attempting to send results [March 5 07:24:55 UTC]
[07:25:01] + Results successfully sent
[07:25:01] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
*[07:25:01] + Number of Units Completed: 599*

[07:25:05] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[07:25:05] + Attempting to get work packet
[07:25:05] - Connecting to assignment server
[07:25:05] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.102).
[07:25:05] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta
[07:25:05] Loaded queue successfully.
[07:25:07] + Closed connections
----------------------------------------------------------------

OK, so now that's the deal:

Check out the temps the card has been folding for months 







I have the card @ my office's computer, so I need it very quiet.

I guess that's a piece of mind for ATI folders that have temps of 60C+ and are afraid of a toasted GPU 

No doubt for me: ATI cards are hard to kill


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 7, 2009)

eh the 3000 series can take it, heres just pop the side panel off grab a 80mm fan put it on top of the gpu and itll drop your temp by 29-30 c easy and leave your panel off if your worried about it and if you can download a mod or something htat allows you to increase your fan speed and bump it up too 50%


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 7, 2009)

My HIS 4830 only gets to 63 after 72 straight hours of folding/gaming


----------



## Kursah (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice shadow! Mine will hit about 64C on some WU's, but usually most run about 51-56C, most games run in the 55-61c range. Which I'm content with, I may someday tear down the card and replace the stock TIM with some of the MX2 I got laying around. Those 4830's are pretty impressive little cards to say the least!


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 7, 2009)

Just to clarify:

I do not intend to lower the temps of the card.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 8, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Just to clarify:
> 
> I do not intend to lower the temps of the card.



And to think I was worried about my 3870 runnin @ 80C.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah my 3870 ran about 70C or so.....but hey it was looking for the tanned look..cheaper than running the heating in the house!!


----------



## niko084 (Mar 8, 2009)

My 4850 stock was hitting 105-110c during long gaming sessions...
Now it wont break 60c.

My 3870 never got over about 55c, but I modded it's fan speed before doing anything else.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 8, 2009)

niko084 said:


> My 4850 stock was hitting 105-110c during long gaming sessions...
> Now it wont break 60c.
> 
> My 3870 never got over about 55c, but I modded it's fan speed before doing anything else.



Yeah, I guess your 4850 has the stock 1 slot cooler. Really easy to get 80c+ with these.

ATI Bios mod is so easy to do. I don't even bother using software like rivatuner for them.

I'm very curios to know how far my 3850 will go 24/7 @ 100C+.

So far is doing great after 5 months.


----------



## chuck216 (Mar 18, 2009)

My 4870 is currently at 50c while folding, fan manually set to 100%. Guess the heatpipes on this baby really work. For those that don't know my card is basically the non-overclocked version of the Sapphire Toxic, heatpipes and all, though chrome colored instead of copper.


----------



## chinese_farmer (Apr 3, 2009)

aahhh chuck216 you are just right next to me in F@H rankings hahahaha


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 4, 2009)

*What are the Odds?
*
I'm putting the video card to extreme limits and... the mobo just died 

I had to replace two 16V capacitors that were swelling


----------



## nafets (Apr 4, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> *What are the Odds?
> *
> I'm putting the video card to extreme limits and... the mobo just died
> 
> I had to replace two 16V capacitors that were swelling



Sounds like it's a bit too hot in there.  :/

I'd give your HeatMachine3850 another six months to live, before it goes belly up...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 4, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> *What are the Odds?
> *
> I'm putting the video card to extreme limits and... the mobo just died
> 
> I had to replace two 16V capacitors that were swelling



What mobo?


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 4, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What mobo?



It's a Dell system. Optiplex GX280 tower. That's my office's computer.


----------

